# Guiness....Dalmation puppy



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Such a gorgeous, gorgeous boy!!


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww he's stunning x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a cutie pie - dallie puppies are sooo cute.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

awwwwwww what a handsome devil he is


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful!! I am jealous......he is my friends! He is already causing mayhem! He has chewed her phone charger in half! :lol: and has an addiction to socks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous spotty pupster!!

Keep the photos coming!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> What a gorgeous spotty pupster!!
> 
> Keep the photos coming!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I will do!! I will be seeing them this weekend coming so i will take lots xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He'slovely we went for a walkth other day with a liver spoted dalmation called Allan


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:he is bootiful, so spotty already, how old is he? Buster waves and says hi from one dal pup to another


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Jealous! I really want a dalmation!


----------



## HeyMeow (May 19, 2010)

Dalmatians look so cute. Especially the really spotty ones, like your little charmer :001_wub:


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Awwwhhahaahhaa!! Such a little cutie! 

I have a dalmatian girlie who is 8 now but still manages to cause mayhem lol.  I remember when she was that age. Their bellies are INCREDIBLY soft and they smell sooo sweet. 

Kisses from fellow dallie owner! :thumbup:

Btw if you have any q's or problems feel free to ask. Ive been through it all lol.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

A real cutie, enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: wish they stayed that size  well sometimes anyway


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Awwww how cute is he?! I adore his name too.


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

Sophiex said:


> I adore his name too.


Ditto! Suits him well I think. He is very sweet, especially in the first pic where he looks a bit bewildered! too cute!


----------



## cart5832002 (May 19, 2010)

aww hes gorgeous x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwe he is gorgeous.

I am addicted to dallys lol could look at their photos all day.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is beautiful! I went to my friends on sunday for a couple of hours with my dog and they got on very well! Except Guiness kept humping my dog LOL!!


----------

